# Beta Readers?



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 28, 2012)

The _*Blue Lotus*_ is looking for you!:wavespin:

I have a little ways to go, but I'd like to post looking for some beta readers, so that once I finish the content editing and clean up the atrocious punctuation, I can get it out and get the feed back I need to make any changes that will set the book on fire. 

Post here or send me a PM if that is something you would like to do.   I will be sure to keep anyone interested informed of the time line changes if there are any.

I'm thinking about eight weeks from now, though that might be a tad ambitious on my part. 
Ideally I'd like to get the feedback from the readers within about 4-6 weeks, however I'm not in a huge hurry so I can be flexable.

Please consider and let me know.

Thanks, 
~BL~


----------

